# Goofy things your cat does



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

I am still getting used to kitten behavior. My previous cat adopted my family when he was an adult and was pretty mellow at the time.

My favorite silly thing my kitten does is - whenever someone goes to the freezer for ice he will sit between the cabinets and refrigerator and wait for someone to drop a piece of ice. He will then lick the ice and bat it about the kitchen floor for a while.

What goofy things does your cat do?


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Roku will drag slippers to us when we sleep at night (he leaves them as presents at our bedside). He's also terrified of laughing. If you laugh he'll scramble away and hide for a moment.

Puccini plays fetch with his favourite dog toy that he leaves at his food dish when not in use. And if you wake him up from a nap he's very similar to an angry bear!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

If there is a throw blanket around or a sweater, sheet, cup towel or any type of material that is bunched up, Gizzie *has* to make a little bunny hole for herself there! 

Every time I sit down with the flyers or the newspaper, Gizzie will also come running and place her butt on the page I'm reading. Every time! :deal

Coca *demands* her "pills" in the morning when we give our dog hers, instead of pills, Coca will get treats but they have to be from the pill box we got from the vets. Nothing else will do. :blackcat

Whisper brings us presents too but his come from a bowl I have on a table that has them Potpourri things in it, he will only grab one sometime during the night and place it by our bedroom door. :crazy


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cherry likes to play fetch with odd objects. I think this probably stems from her teenage stealing spree. She'll find an object and bring it onto my bed for me to throw. If you throw it, she'll bring it right back. So far these objects have included her crinkly toy(by far her favorite!), feather toys, string, yarn, strips of fabric, pieces of plastic bags, tiny strips of paper, and those strings that some shirts have to hold them on hangers. Some mornings I wake up covered in strange objects because she wanted to play fetch while I was sleeping. I even woke up tangled in yarn once.


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

Georgia likes to sleep in my bras. I can't leave them on my bed or dresser because she will scoot it around until she can cuddle into the cup. 

Clinton is obsessed with me using the toilet and always has to inspect my business when I'm done. 

Theodore loves my eyelashes lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Let's see....

At night if it's SUPER cold book will straddle my arm (I always sleep with one out stretched out) then lower himself really slowly onto it... then he flops over onto his side and hugs my arm to his stomach/chest with all four paws. Then he buries his face in my hand and goes to sleep. The first few times it was very odd. Book is also obsessed with my bras. When I take it off after work he has to smell it and then roll all over it. He's also a fetcher. He waits for the kitten to go to bed and then brings me things to toss for him. He also surrounds me with toys at night while I'm sleeping. I always wake up with tons of cat toys all over the bed. If I ever lose a hair elastic I just have to wait a few days, it'll show up on my bed one morning.

MowMow loves the back of my computer chair. He straddles it like monorail cat and rests his chin on it. If you spin it he bites at it and grabs the sides with his claws. MowMOw hates sticky notes. If I stick a sticky note ANYWHERE in the apartment it becomes a mission for him to pull it down and rip it to shreds. He is always super silly when he plays. It happens so rarely now that he's older that it makes me laugh every time. He'll see a toy and hook it with a claw... toss it around a few times and when he sees you watching him drops it like "what? I was just wondering why we have all these dumb toys..."

Neelix......he's a kitten so everything he does is silly. He does crack me up when there's something going on in the kitchen on the counter. He can't jump straight up yet so he'll come check out what I'm doing and if it looks promising to him he'll tear out of the kitchen around into the dining room. Then he jumps from the chair to the dining table then onto the kitchen bar. The first time he did it I thought something scared him he ran out so fast... then he popped up onto the counter all curious. He also goes bonkers for his mommy kisses. Every day after work and every morning when I let him out of his room he runs to my bed and jumps up and meows and meows until I lay down with him. The he kisses my nose and lips and ruuubbbss all over my hands. After about 5 minutes he's off to play but HAS to have his mommy kisses and pets first. I love how easy it is to distract him. He can be completely intent on attacking MowMow and I'll hand him a wash cloth Im folding (or pull off one of my socks or grab a toy..or whatever is handy) and he'll be like "I'm gonna get MowMow... I'm gonna do it... I'm gonna bite him and make him howl... *WOW A FREAKING SOCK! AWESOME! Ima kick it and bite it and chew on it right now!*!!!" He's such a little doofus.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Femmy is 16, but she'll play "hunt the mommy" with me like she's a small kitten. She'll crouch down behind the backrest of the couch - me on one side, she on the other. I'll then do a "peekaboo" a few times and then crouch down and wait. She'll get so worked up she eventually comes flying over the backrest like she's going to pounce on me.
She's half Siamese so we can get pretty load! 
I'll grab her by the scruff of her neck and pin her down and kiss her! As soon as I let go, she jumps down behind the backrest and we start all over.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

liloddball said:


> Georgia likes to sleep in my bras. I can't leave them on my bed or dresser because she will scoot it around until she can cuddle into the cup.
> 
> Clinton is obsessed with me using the toilet and always has to inspect my business when I'm done.
> 
> Theodore loves my eyelashes lol


OMG! you have such a cute kitty, I can't stop laughing.

I don't remember ET doing many funny stuff, except one thing he does it often cos he is vomit king. He will try to cover his vomitus or hairball. He once covered his huge hairball by dragging his toy mouse from another location, it is completely covered till I didn't even notice it until many many hours later when it was time for me to clean up his room. He is not a fetch cat, but he will fetch something to cover. If there is no toys nearby larger than his vomitus/hairball, he will do that cover motion with his paw. Ewwww! messy! unless I was around and stop him in time, before he make a further mess and running around with that dirty wet paw.

Maybe there is this other thing. Whenever he wanted a facial massage, and if I ignore his gentle tabbing, he will hit me real hard, then turn to show his neck "*MASSAGE ME NOW!*".


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Newton likes to burrow under things, like he's a hybrid mole-cat. His favourite burrowing object being the welcome mat.


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

These are great! Keep them coming.


----------

